# My best friend is 11 years older than me



## Rustyy23 (May 20, 2011)

people judge and talk.. i don't care.

Please someone tell me what to do about my friends, family, etc.

is it really that weird?


----------



## SuperStrawberry (May 11, 2011)

I don't think that's weird, but I have friends of many different ages so I might be biased. I've never been friends with someone that much older than me, but there have been a few friends that people thought I was too young or old to be friends with. When I was 13, my best friend at the time was like 17-18. It actually wasn't weird at all, at least not to me. She's not my best friend anymore, but I still talk to her sometimes... And I just met a kid who's like 5 years younger than me and is pretty cool.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

Naw, older people are generally more mature so I can see how one would make a great best friend. I've had lots of older friends myself. Don't worry about what others think, the only person who's opinion matters on your life is YOU.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

No, it's not weird. Like what BasedGod said, older people are more genuine and less judgemental than teens. I'm 10 years older than my brother, and he's considered one my best friends that I feel really close to..


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

People think it's weird that my best friend is younger than me. atm she's 16 and I'm 18, but I just turned 18 and in a few months she's turning 17. 

I honestly think it's cool that someone that much older would want to hang out with you.

I used to get made fun of a lot because when I was younger in middle school I used to hang out with a lot of elementary schoolers. They weren't my best friends though (my two best friends at the time were both older than me) but people teased me for hanging out with little kids. I think I hung out with little kids a lot, because I felt less judged by them or something. And most of the kids my age bullied me.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Mine is eleven years older than me, too. And my other friends are 7 and 28 years older than me.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I feel weird replying on the teen forum since I'm not a teen (lol), but I am 27 and my only friend right now is 60. I have fun with her and we have a lot in common. I'd be so lost without her.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh, I didn't notice it was the teen forum. But I've been friends with all three of the older people I mentioned since I was a teenager. The oldest was my math teacher when I was 14, and the others I met when I was 16.


----------



## Nuthatch (Apr 13, 2007)

My best friend is 15 years older than me, and I used to have a few other friends who were older as well. While I'm open to befriending anyone, somehow I've always gotten along better with those either much older, or much younger than myself. And I don't think there's anything wrong or right about that-- if that's the way it ends up for you, then that's the way it ends up. I've found that details like age rarely matter in a really good friendship anyway, as there are far more important things (like kindness and honesty) to look for in a friend.


----------



## Dre53 (Mar 2, 2011)

Last year I was a senior in high school and I became good friends with a few kids who were freshmen (still am friends with them). They're three years younger than me and sometimes in school people from my grade would think it was weird that I'd associate with "lowly" freshmen as a senior. For me, age is not a barrier to friendship. I respect everyone regardless of age and would be open to friendship from anyone. The school hierarchy of upperclassmen disrespecting freshmen is something I have zero tolerance for.


----------



## Slackware420 (May 23, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that. My best friend when I was 17 was a 45 yo Vietnam Vet. I learned a ton from him.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

It depends on how close you are to your friend.

When I was 16 my only best friend was 9. I didn't think it was weird back then, but now I do. I think it's okay to be friends with people of all ages, but it's probably not healthy to consider someone significantly older or younger than you as your best friend. Especially be suspicious if the feeling is mutual (and especially if your friend is older, not younger).


----------

